# Aussie Blokes/Sheilas - New Supplier in Perth WA



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.aromatherapysuppliesaustralia.com/

I just found this on another forum but haven't the time to check the prices right now. Still another supplier is always handy.  :wink:


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link ....I had a quick look and see red turkey oil in there under raw ingredients ...what the heck is red turkey oil!!! lol


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2011)

Am I allowed to shop there? :wink:


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2011)

turkey red oil = sulfated castor oil


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 30, 2011)

Edward said:
			
		

> Am I allowed to shop there? :wink:



Only if you grow boobies Edward.    Sorry hon, I forgot we have Aussie guys here as well now.  Force of habit.  :wink:


----------



## tlm884 (Oct 30, 2011)

Be careful with that turkey red oil, it can cause bad seizing


----------



## Relle (Oct 31, 2011)

Just had a quick look and their FO's are not cheap and they go 100, 500ml and then go to kg in weight, so whats with the change from mls to kgs  :shock: .


----------

